# Need a Full HD monitor to hook up with PS3



## tanmoy.rath (Sep 19, 2011)

hey guys need help in buying a lcd/led monitor with resolution upto 1920x1080.need to be HDCP compliant. Built in speakers(optional) screen size- 21-24 inches . Budget 12 K. thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

According to me go for Benq E2420 Hd @12k


----------



## newway01 (Oct 2, 2011)

If you can stretch your budget little more , then your PS3 will love a 3D Full HD Led Monitor. LG has a 23" one in 16k range and recently I saw an AOC model too.

It has HDMI connectivity, Full HD resolution, built-in Speakers and comes with TV Tuner and a pair of 3D glasses. The Best Screen for PS3 owners to enjoy 3D without spending a fortune..

If you can buy online, then letsbuy has it for 13999. *Here's link*.

Use coupon code *ICICILB* to get the 1200 discount.. free shipping too


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

newway01 said:


> If you can stretch your budget little more , then your PS3 will love a 3D Full HD Led Monitor. LG has a 23" one in 16k range and recently I saw an AOC model too.
> 
> It has HDMI connectivity, Full HD resolution, built-in Speakers and comes with TV Tuner and a pair of 3D glasses. The Best Screen for PS3 owners to enjoy 3D without spending a fortune..
> 
> ...



Although its out of topic but still do you have more coupons like this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Although its out of topic but still do you have more coupons like this?


one more- RCOMLB1 - Discount reduced to 10% (Rs. 1000 max)

I dont think there are other coupon codes for that site.
See this thread, has a few codes for other sides-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/143409-mobile-deals-price-updates-digitians.html





			
				 newway01 said:
			
		

> If you can stretch your budget little more , then your PS3 will love a 3D Full HD Led Monitor. LG has a 23" one in 16k range and recently I saw an AOC model too.


 Well, I wouldnot recommend anyone to buy 3d monitors of this size as I have heard few cases of headache after prolonged use when people use 3d on small screens.


I am pretty sure that such monitors dont have High refresh rate which will make gaming a pain as there might be lag.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2011)

get this monitor  LG E2360V , it has very good reviews all over & priced @ 9.5K only 

buy speakers for ur PS3 for the rest of ur money , u dont find big difference between 23 & 24 inch monitors !


----------



## newway01 (Oct 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, I wouldnot recommend anyone to buy 3d monitors of this size as I have heard few cases of headache after prolonged use when people use 3d on small screens.



Well, people have a choice here. They can use 3D mode only if required, rite?

However lagging may be an issue if refresh rates are lower.. I was looking to buy a 3D screen for PS3 and the LG 23" one priced at around 15k was my first choice.. But thetechfreak's comment disappoint me and put me into dilemma  

Tech specs of this monitor shows refresh rate 120hz. Is it good or bad for gaming? Currently my monitor is set to 60z and thats the highest value it shows. So on games I select the resolution with 60hz option. I really don't see any lags while gaming..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

newway01 said:


> Well, people have a choice here. They can use 3D mode only if required, rite?
> 
> However lagging may be an issue if refresh rates are lower.. I was looking to buy a 3D screen for PS3 and the LG 23" one priced at around 15k was my first choice.. But thetechfreak's comment disappoint me and put me into dilemma
> 
> Tech specs of this monitor shows refresh rate 120hz. Is it good or bad for gaming? Currently my monitor is set to 60z and thats the highest value it shows. So on games I select the resolution with 60hz option. I really don't see any lags while gaming..



its not about refresh rate actually , think of seeing a small dot in a medium size box , while concentrating continuously in gaming sure gets headache .

Also 23" ich is not good for 3D rendering for games like PS3 , the graphics must be pretty old for CINEMA 3D !


----------

